# Absicherung Analogeingänge



## S7_User (13 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe eine Frage:
Wir verwenden oftmals die 8x Analogeingabebaugruppe 6ES7331-1KF01,
welche keine eigene Speisung für 2-Draht Messumformer besitzt. 
Wir beziehen die Speisung dann direkt von der allgemeinen 24V Spannung,
mit dem Nachteil, dass bei einem Kurzschluss im Sensor der Analogeingang
überlastet und zerstört wird.

Wir suchen eine Lösung, welche den Eingang nach Möglichkeit nicht durch
zerstören eines Elementes (Feinsicherung) schützt, sondern den Strom nur im Kurzschlussfall auf ein erträgliches Mass beschränkt und sich nach
beheben des Kurzschlusses wieder selber zurücksetzt.

Wie macht ihr das?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

Hi,

nimmt man dafür nicht einen Trennverstärker oder sowas am Analogeingang?
Hab schon lange nix mehr mit AI´s gemmacht...

Oder sollte nicht zumindest der Eingang der Baugruppe kurzschlußfest sein???

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## firefly (14 August 2007)

*SITOP select*

Moin,
schon mal mit dem "Diagnosemodul" SITOP select 6EP1961-2BA00 probiert?

Das hat 4 Kanäle jeweils bis 10A. Die kannst du getrennt voneinander einstellen. Durch Überlast oder Kurzschluss verursachte Fehler in einzelnen Zweigen werden erkannt und selektiv abgeschaltet, so dass weitere Strompfade von der Störung unbeeinflusst bleiben.

Wir haben die Dinger schon öffter eingesetzt,(SPS-Anwendungen, Magnetventilen usw.) meist sehen die Dinger bei uns zw. 2 und 10A, wie weit man die Dinger runterdehen kann ist mir im Monent entfallen.

Gruß


----------



## jabba (14 August 2007)

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es bei der Baugruppe auch so ist,
aber die haben nur eine Bürde von 25 Ohm.
Ein Kunde von mir hatte damit auch erhebliche Probleme.
Ich hatte ihm damals vorgeschlagen, eine Schaltung zur Begrenzung einzubauen, dazu hab ich in Reihe eine Widerstand, und parallel zur Eingangsbaugruppe eine Zehnerdiode mit Widerstand eingebaut.
Allerdings hatte ich damals das mit den 25 Ohm erst später gesehen,
und war von einem höheren Wert ausgegangen, die Schaltung funktionert aber, seit dem war keine Baugruppe mehr defekt.
Die genauen Werte müßte ich noch mal raussuchen.
Der Vorteil sind nur ein paar Cent pro Eingang, das ganze wurde auf eine Platine von Phönix aufgebaut, die direkt mit Gehäuse auf die Hutschiene montiert werden kann.


----------



## mr__mines (15 August 2007)

Hab da was bei SIEMENS gefunden;
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FRAGE:
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, um das Analogeingangsmodul gegen Überspannung zu schützen?

ANTWORT:
Um das Analogeingangsmodul gegen Überspannungsschäden zu schützen, empfehlen wir den Einsatz einer geregelten Spannungsversorgung (SITOP-Stromversorgung). Setzen Sie eine ungeregelte Spannungsversorgung ein, dann kann der Einsatz von Suppressordioden (sehr schnelle Z-Diode) als Überspannungsschutz erfolgen. Diese Diode muss in Sperrrichtung parallel zu den Einspeiseklemmen angeschlossen werden. Unter Umständen kann ein Vorwiderstand in Reihe zum Pluspol zur Strombegrenzung erforderlich sein (Schutz der Suppressordiode). Die nachfolgend aufgeführten Dioden vertragen einen Spitzenstrom von 20A (Belastbarkeit 600W) bzw. 50A (Belastbarkeit 1500W).

Hinweis:
Die maximale Eingangsspannung am Analogmodul darf nur 30V betragen.

Belastbarkeit 	Spannungsbereich 	Type (SGS-Thomsen)
600W/ 1ms 	25,7 V bis 28,4 V (nom. 27 V) 	P6KE27A
600W/ 1ms 	28,5 V bis 31,5 V (nom. 30 V) 	P6KE30A
1500W/ 1ms 	25,7 V bis 28,4 V (nom. 27 V) 	1N5634A
1500W/ 1ms 	28,5 V bis 31,5 V (nom. 30 V) 	1N5644A

 Tabelle 1: Auflistung einsetzbarer Suppressordioden

Der wichtigste Punkt zum Schutz der Analogeingänge ist, das die Analogeingänge des Erweiterungsmoduls das gleiche Bezugspotential haben wie die Versorgungsspannung des Analogmoduls.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ANSONSTEN Trennverstärker; 
Können gleich anstelle der Klemmen eingebaut werden; Nicht ganz so günstig, aber SICHERE Trennung (Passiv oder AKTIV);


----------



## S7_User (17 August 2007)

Erstmal vielen dank für die Antworten.

Natürlich liesse sich das Problem am sichersten und saubersten mit einem
Trennverstärker je Kanal lösen. Dies ist aber aus Kostengründen leider
nicht realisierbar.

@ Mr. Mines: Mir geht es nicht um die Absicherung gegen Überspannung, sondern um die Absicherung gegenüber zu hohem Strom auf dem Messwiderstand. Der 2-Draht Sensor ist direkt an 24V und an I+ angeschlossen, der Eingang M- liegt an Masse. Wenn nun jemand aus versehen einen Kurzschluss über dem Sensor macht, Ist der Messwiderstand direkt an 24V angeschlossen und es fliesst ein viel zu hoher Strom.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Flitzpiepe (17 August 2007)

Hallo,
wie wäre es mit ptc-Sicherungen? Müsste es von ESKA glaube ich geben. Die Genauen Werte habe ich leider nicht im Kopf.
FP


----------

